# Can 2 male salamanders live together in the same tank



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

i was wondering if 2 MALE tiger salamanders can live together in my tank


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes they can.


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

Really cool someone else told me they will fight


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

As long as they have space and plenty of food you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

cOOL JUST WENT ON POLLYWOG WEBSITE ITS EXCELLENT IVE JUST PLACED AN ORDER


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

And my tank is 2 ft


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for your order, it'll be dispatched in the morning.
To be honest you'd be pushing it having 2 adult Tiger Sals in a 2' tank I'd recomend a 3' to house 2.


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

ok cool thanks


----------

